# L211HEED-N or HECD?



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know the difference between the HEED and HECD software.I have two 921s and the older has the hecd and newer heed.The older hecd software has had nothing but problems since 211.The newer 921 with heed software has hardly any.Anyone know what the difference is?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

markcollins said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the HEED and HECD software.I have two 921s and the older has the hecd and newer heed.The older hecd software has had nothing but problems since 211.The newer 921 with heed software has hardly any.Anyone know what the difference is?


Hardware changes, not software.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The letters indicate the Hardware ID of the receiver. 

And for what it's worth, my HECD receiver has been pretty good under 211. I wish I had an HEED receiver to directly compare.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have both. The older hardware has a terrible case of video jitters. I have to reboot daily or I have problems with not only playback of recorded events but also live events.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

Same here my older hecd hardware has all the bag of problems,the heed seems pretty stable.Does anyone know what hardware they changed?


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have had both but my HECD ver. had to be replaced. I see video jitters on the oldest HEED ver. but not the HEED ver. that replaced the HECD unit. The HECD ver. did not jitter but I only watched HD material on that unit. The big difference is that HEED has a much better off air tuner than the HECD.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine is HECD and I haven't noticed any of the problems.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Mine is HECD and I haven't noticed any of the problems.


My HECD is more solid than my HEED. I get more ZSR's and Jitter Bug with the HEED. HEED also loses remote functionality occasionally.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

boylehome said:


> My HECD is more solid than my HEED. I get more ZSR's and Jitter Bug with the HEED. HEED also loses remote functionality occasionally.


I have both too. The problem rate for most the problems seems the same, except, so far, I have only had zsr on hecd.

Of slight interest BOTH of machines starts locking up wide aspect modes at the same times. Each of them locked over the last two weekends. And the both locked to wide aspect Tuesday before that.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Each of them locked over the last two weekends. And the both locked to wide aspect Tuesday before that.


Yes, I recall my HEED doing as you state then my HECD began to behave abnormally within a few hours, but the aspect for HECD was normal. Both required power cord reboot.


----------

